# My '06 Altima SE-R



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Here's some of my '06 SE-R.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

Man those altima se-r's are so HOT! good pick :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice but overpriced IMO. :balls:


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Sentrixx said:


> Nice but overpriced IMO. :balls:


Thanks.

Aren't all new cars over-priced?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice!! Where abouts in Illinois are you from?!


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Gimp said:


> Very nice!! Where abouts in Illinois are you from?!


Western burbs of Chicago. Aurora to be more exact. You?


----------



## JinTae (Dec 16, 2005)

Man your car is the hotness. I think the Altima SE-R is gorgeous. You're in Aurora huh? We should meet up sometime. I'm not too far from there.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

GMTURBO said:


> Western burbs of Chicago. Aurora to be more exact. You?


Lindenhurst.....or Southern Wisconsin.


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments!

Do you guys ever have any gatherings of sorts? Hooters? 

I was thinking about the over-priced comment...

Altima SE - Base Price = 23,600
Leather + 3K

If you want the manual - you can't get leather/sunroof/HIDs. So let's say an automatic...

So that's the leather sport package...adds Sirius, side air bags and TCS...

I'm at 29,905...

Okay - the G35 seems to always get compared to the SE-R for some reason...If I had my way - it would have been the G35 coupe. Let's compare sedan vs sedan though.

Starts are 31,200 - no sunroof 
+1000 for that.

32,850 for the G35.

3K difference...$57 a month @ 60 months - if I were to pay sticker for either one. Not a huge deal - but I didn't care for the G sedan. G coupe starts at 34K...

SE-R - 29,550 - has all the options I wanted (heated leather, sunroof, Homelink, CD changer, HIDs...) I get a discount through my employer, dealer had it sitting on the lot for 2 1/2 months, no need to by different wheels, 6 speed manual versus a 5-speed...

Eh - to each his own.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ide kill for a new car...i love that car


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

thats a sexy car, and even more sexy color... NICE PICK(i would have gotten red though)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I saw an altima se-r at a car show (nissan entered that and a Z)

I was more impressed with the altima then the Z to be honest.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

GMTURBO said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Aren't all new cars over-priced?



True but for the options... i just don't see it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice ride!


----------

